# Const ant Dizzy Spells, Headaches, Nausea?! Is Breastfeeding the Cause?



## Mrstattedup (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi, I am a 23 yr old SAHM to Aaron







, my first DS which is now 14 months...and still breastfeeding..but lately I've been having constant dizzy spells, headaches, nausea, extreme mood swings





















:





















and seem frustrated all the time, sometimes even anxiety attacks ..could it be caused by breastfeeding and not drinking enough water, or a bad diet? (I've tried Atkins Diet, but I don't stay on it more than a few days at a time..and I eat my fruits and vegetables..just cut out refined carbs and sweets to once a week)..could it be my low blood sugar level?. or not taking a prenatal or multivitamin?
I know I'm not pregnant because this has been happening for quite some months now...but the dizzy spells keep getting more and more severe..and I am not on any BC pills or anything of that matter..
I am definitely going to the Dr...
but does this happen when breastfeeding?
My hair is also falling out alot? again! Could this just be stress?
DS is a constant nurser! Especially when he's teething..
Maybe I'm not drinking enough water??!
Any input would help! Thnx.


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

I think the blood sugar connection is one to explore, as well as the dehydration...I tend to not drink enough water, either, and definitely feel it in my headaches and general achiness.

But I do think that a doctor's appointment, with some careful attention to the when and what of your symptoms to help the doc sort it out is imperative.

Don't think it's the breastfeeding...but sometimes when breastfeding after those early months, we stop paying attention to our needs for water, high-quality calories, etc. And an active 14 month old is stressful, even if its happy stress.

I guess I'd also explore other areas of my life that are causing stress.


----------



## mom3 (Sep 27, 2002)

Sounds like what happens to me when I don't get enough rest for an extended period of time. Are you getting too run-down caring for your ds? I would try to rest/sleep whenever he does and see if that helps any as well as get your thyroid levels checked.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I would suggest going to your doc too. And don't let him/her brush you off.

When are the headaches occurring? What type of headaches?


----------



## Mrstattedup (Apr 24, 2002)

Thnx for all the replies..







:
Weaning my 14 month old is definitely not an option..but it sure does add alot more stress to my life..hearing from family members that maybe I should wean DS..because I don't drink enough water..and because he's getting pretty big and he can go without breastmilk now..







"
It makes me beleive that it is from nursing..
My headaches are on-going sometimes at waking hours..but more intense at night!..The other day I had the worst headache ever ...and has really got me freaked out..and I'm starting to worry now..'
I'm not taking prenatal vitamins now ..which I know I should be..I just keep forgetting to pick them up and the pharmacy ..







:


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

my guesses would be dehydration (headaches) anemia (dizziness), or bloodsugar (both). I also don't think atkins is a great idea for a nursing mom, (specifically I don't think ketosis is a good idea.) Skip refined carbs and eat complex ones in balance with other things. I would definitely skip the whole ketosis thing until you figure out what's going on. My guess is that even if you did wean, you would still have these symptoms - there is no guarantee it would fix it.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

On rereading, my first suggestion would be to make sure you are drinking enough water. Have a glass and drink it every time your little one nurses.

I wouldn't do any big dieting either. The nursing is burning some calories, try to get in something resembling exercise and practice portion control while eating healthy foods.

Tell your family the subject is closed unless they are open to actually Learning about it. Then visualize their "why don't you....?" questions as water rolling right off your duck back.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

No, breastfeeding definitely does not cause any of your symptoms. Or we would all have them.

Bad diet, thyroid problems, anemia, are waving red flags at me. Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## mamacate (Mar 29, 2003)

nak so briefly...

have yr dr check yr thyroid. sounds very possible!

http://www.thyroid.about.com

gl!

cate


----------



## lizziejean (Feb 8, 2003)

I had lots of bad dizzy spells the first few months after having my ds, not headaches though... I really think it was nutrition/hydration... also sleep deprivation. Both the kids were nursing ALL DAY and then the little guy was all night too. But I've been fine since then.

I viewed it as a sign that I wasn't taking care of myself enough - and I tried to concentrate on all the things people are saying - vitamins, diet, water, sleep. Sounds easy enough, but it's really hard to get enough of these things when you're in the thick of being a mom!

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I had dizziness, fatigue, exhaustion and shakiness while ebf. I was anemic. Getting my iron up and eating more ehlped a lot.


----------



## Mrstattedup (Apr 24, 2002)

I greatly appreciate all of the responses..and great support..
I just want to say..I did read that Dr. Atkins does recommend BF Moms not to do the diet..so no..I'm not following it..I've just cut back on refined carbs..so I'm pretty much eating everything..and still no change..
I'm kinda scared to go to the Dr..for some reason and keep saying I'll make an appointment tomorrow..and tomorrow..but I know I have to go..
My dizzy spells have not gone away..my headaches continue constantly..and pretty severe..I'm nauseas alot..and even get gittery sometimes..

Could not drinking enough water really affect a breastfeeding mom? Like this?
I was born anemic..but that as a premature..
Again..thank you so much for all the support!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Just go! Moms owe it to their kids to take care of themselves. I hope you're not driving in this condition!!??


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Not drinking enough water can cause the volume of blood in your body to go down--hypovolemia. One of the characteristics of some types of anemia! Blood volume is down can equal fewer blood cells; fewer red blood cells equals smaller oxygen-carrying capacity. Less oxygen equals all the symptoms of anemia, among them what you describe.

A good doc can sort through all of this...


----------

